

Ask YC:  Drupal? - aaron4411

Would you use Drupal for the Alpha release of a social bookmarking and news aggregation site?
======
cjoh
Drupal's lack of object orientation, confusing user-interface and
administration, weird nomenclature, and the fact that it really is (despite
what their community may tell you) a content management system makes it a non-
starter for me. If you're into PHP, try something like Symfony or Cake.

------
babul
You can use Druapl for many things. If it is what you are familiar with and
will allow you to build something fast and iterate quickly, go with it until
you have need/find/learn something better.

